
Show HN: I built a living memorial to George Floyd and others - zer01
https://stand-in-solidarity.com/
======
zer01
My hope is that those of us who feel like spinning wheels can show solidarity
through a simple gesture of clicking a button, and those of us who may need it
can find tangible proof that there are other Americans out there who care,
share your sadness, share your anger, and are thinking about this problem and
ways to solve it.

Stay safe everyone.

(Stack is Vue + Elixir/Cowboy/Plug)

